# has anyone gotten there $50 amazon gc ?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got mine today after I posted


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Got mine.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

How long did this take? I did my first delivery Saturday. I just e-mailed Amazon and they said it will take up to 30 days?


----------



## FlexZone (Aug 25, 2015)

I got mine about 10 days after my first delivery


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Mine was 8 days after my first.


----------



## complex14 (Dec 22, 2015)

Still waiting on mine!


----------



## Flexer (Dec 29, 2015)

My first delivery was 12/22 and I haven't received mine. I emailed them yesterday, but no response yet.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flexer said:


> My first delivery was 12/22 and I haven't received mine. I emailed them yesterday, but no response yet.


did you check your spam folder, the gc could of ended up there


----------



## Flexer (Dec 29, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> did you check your spam folder, the gc could of ended up there


I did, but nothing there


----------



## Flexer (Dec 29, 2015)

Got mine last night


----------



## complex14 (Dec 22, 2015)

Got mine too!


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Got it a few days ago, anybody use it?


----------



## GorgeousDutch (Jan 1, 2016)

Are these for flex drivers somewhere?


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

How do you get it sent to you?


----------

